# Pistons. With alot of miles on the motor can they be reused /////



## skuzzzusmcdevildog (May 8, 2009)

givin they dont have cracks or anything???


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Check that the skirts are not collapsed and the
ring glands are good. Should be OK.

Larry


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

It would depend on your sidewall clearance.


----------



## Mr. P-Body (Jan 20, 2011)

Agreed with both of the above.

Also, have the bores measured. If you have more than .005" taper in the cylinders, it needs to be bored, making the piston question "moot". 

If reusing the pistons and/or the bores, use iron rings, not moly. Moly rings don't "like' to seat up in anything but a "fresh" bore.

Jim


----------

